
Piketty Inequality Theory - semenka
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-12/piketty-is-back-with-1-200-page-guide-to-abolishing-billionaires
======
eesmith
I don't see what "Piketty Inequality Theory" has to do with the linked-to
page.

The Bloomberg title is "Thomas Piketty Is Back With a 1,200-Page Guide to
Abolishing Billionaires".

The new book is titled (in English) "Capital and Ideology".

------
asemenka
The theory looks like a fraud because it is analyzing the inequality only in
static not in dynamic

~~~
eesmith
What is the theory you refer to? It's not mentioned in the Bloomberg article.
It does say:

> Piketty says his conclusion is that it’s a mistake to see inequality as
> rooted in nature, or driven by changes in technology. Its real causes are to
> be found in politics and ideology -- and that makes it easier to challenge.

I don't even see how that ties with your comment, so could you elaborate?

